# One Piece 526 Spoilers



## Vandal Savage (Dec 8, 2008)

> *Keep the discussion to the prediction thread and keep this one for pure information, if any spoilers are proved to be incorrect, post in the prediction thread and it will be dealt with*



**


----------



## El Torero (Dec 17, 2008)

Script by Himajin
ワンピース第５２６話　大監獄の冒険
扉絵　巻頭カラー

『カームベルト大監獄インベルダウン』

海兵「お気をつけて！！」「ハンコック様ぁ～～～（はぁと）」「行ってらっしゃいましー！！」
ハンコック「黙れ！！」
海兵「そんな事言わずにお気をつけてー（はぁと）」
モモンガ「何という空気の重さ・・・地獄とはこういう場所か・・・」
ルフィ「・・・・・・・！！！」

階段を下りる二人（と、ルフィ）目の前に副署長（ツタンカーメンみたいなの）が立ってました

『大監獄インベルダウン　副署長　ハンニャバル』

ハンニャバル「ようこそ！！我がインベルダウンへ！！！あァ、間違えました。我がってちょっと野心でちゃっ た
　　　　　　　私はまだ副署長のハンニャバルです！！よろしくお願いスマッシュ」
モモンガ「モモンガだ」
ハンニャバル「話は聞いてマッシュ。そちらが女帝ハンコック殿で・・・？
　　　　　　　・・・・私の・・・・女帝ハンコック殿で？あ！！あ！！すいません！！野心でちゃいました！ ！
　　　　　　　署長のヤロ・・・署長のマゼランはLv４の署長室におりマッシュのでお立ち寄り頂マッシュ！ ！案内はこちらの副看守長ドミノと私で・・・・！！」

巨乳の金髪のおねーさんが出てまいりました

ドミノ「時間がないようなのでさっそくこちらへ！！中将殿はあちらで・・・失礼ですがボディチ ェックを
　　　　囚人の場合、この網の向こうへと進み衣服を全て脱いで奥の鉄釜で滾る百度の地獄のぬるま湯に突き落 とされ
　　　　殺菌消毒を兼ねた洗礼を受けて頂き入獄となります――やはり囚人にも格というものがあ り・・・・
　　　　近く入獄された囚人では――火拳のエース、七武海ジンベエ氏――そして、元七武海クロコダイル氏な どは洗礼にも眉一つ動かさず実に見事な入獄でした」
ハンコック「・・・・」
ドミノ「客人は個室でのチェックです、ご安心を・・・・・」
ハンコック「・・・・」
ドミノ「そのマントは外して頂きます。一番物を隠しやすいアイテムですのでここでお預かり致し ます
　　　　疑う訳ではありませんが不審な行動をとられませんようにインペルダウンの内部には至る所に監視電伝 虫が這い回り監視モニターに映像を送り続けています
　　　　――では、まず海楼石の手錠から・・・・」
ルフィ「！」

ハンコックがドミノに優しく近づいて来ます

ドミノ「え（ドキッ）」
ハンコック「手柔らかに頼む・・・」

そして、ドミノと天井に居た電伝虫は石になりました


ルフィ「ぷは！危ねェ！！一か八か見えねェくらい速く抜け出そうかと思ったけど」
ハンコック「ルフィ・・・！！どうやらわらわが送ってやれるのはここまでのようじゃ
　　　　　　この先は能力も使えず・・・・マントも取られては隠しきれぬ――もっとそなたの力になりたいが ・・・・」
ルフィ「何言ってんだよ！おれ一人じゃこんな所まで来る事も出来なかったんだ！！軍艦が取り囲んでる建物の 中にまで入れたらもう充分だ！！」
ハンコック「ルフィ・・・・ここは人を逃さぬ為の要塞じゃ・・・！！絶対に騒ぎだけは起こしてはならぬぞ！ ！
　　　　　　捕まれば二度と外へ出られなくなる・・・・！！そなたは強いが・・・・「暴れない！！」・・・ そう約束して欲しい・・・！！！」
ルフィ「よし、わかった約束だ！！ほんっっとにありがとうハンコック！！この恩は忘れねェ！！いつか必ず返 す！！！」
ハンコック「！！？（今・・・・！！そなたわらわの事を・・・・ハンコックと呼んでくれたのか・・・・・？ もはや今生に・・・・悔いはなし（倒れる）」
ルフィ「おい！石化解いていいぞ！！後はうまくやる！！」
ハンコック「これが・・・・両想い」

ビービービー（呼び出し音）

「ハンニャバル副署長！！監査室からの電伝虫の映像が途絶えていますが異常ないでしょうか？」
ハンニャバル「ドミノの部屋だな。ドミノ！！何かあったか！？」

ハンニャバルがノックしたら中からドミノとハンコックが出て来ました

ドミノ「申し訳ありません、時間がかかりましたか？ボディチェック終わりました（変だわ、少し記憶がとんだ 感じ・・・）」

「映像戻ってました、問題ありません」
ハンニャバル「ああ、こちらもだ！！」
ハンコック「フン・・・！！気分の悪いものじゃな・・・・囚人でもあるまいに・・・！！わらわを誰だと思う ておる」
ハンニャバル「面目ない、そこはルールなので一つ・・・・」
ハンコック「早う案内せい・・・・」
ハンニャバル「ええ、じゃああちらの大型リフトへ」

ハンニャバル「このリフトを使って地下4階、監獄署長マゼランのいる灼熱フロアへ到達スマッシュ。少々暑い のでそのおつもりで
　　　　　　　途中Lv１から３を通過する際囚人達の悲鳴が心地よく響いてきますのでぜひお楽 しみ下さい」

リフトに乗り込むハンコック達。ハンコックの先にはリフトに乗らず天井に掴まってるルフィが

ハンコック「（・・・・ルフィ、武運を祈る・・・！！！）」
ルフィ「口パク（ありがとう！！）」
ハンコック「愛してると言われた・・・・・！！！はぁ・・・・（はぁと）」

そのままへたりこむ

ドミノ「ハ・・・ハンコック様！？どうなされましたか！？お気をたしかに！！」
ハンニャバル「オイ、どうしたと言うんだ急に・・・・！！」

ルフィ「さて・・・・どこへ行けばいいのかな、あのリフト地下へ行くってたな
　　　　ハンコックもエースは多分海底に居るってたし。あ！そうだ、こんな時のビブルカード！ ！」

その頃、海中で海王類を斧で切り刻む大勢の巨体
そして、その巨体が帰還

「牢番ブルゴリが帰還します、食料確保完了――」
「ハッチを開けろ」

ブルゴリなるものとその部下らしき巨体が帰還

守衛「ご苦労さん」

ビービービー！！（警報）

署員「見つけたぞ！！Lｖ１、４番雑居房で消えた海賊道化のバギーを２２番独房前通路に確認！！至急捕獲せ よ！！」

バギー「・・・！！ちっきしょう！！見つかったか！！てめェ（電伝虫を掴み）だな、このヤロー め！！！」

「監視電伝虫７１号の映像停止！！」

囚人「聞いたか、バギーだ！！あんにゃろ一人だけ逃げようとするからだ、ザマー見やがれ」
　　「ひでー拷問が待ってるぜ、イヒヒヒ！！」

囚人達の目の前をブルゴリ（さっきの巨体）が通り過ぎていきます

囚人「出た！！「ブルゴリ」だ！！！」「行け―――！！！」「とっ捕まえろ～～～～！！ヒャヒ ャヒャヒャ」

その頃ルフィ

ルフィ「ビブルカードは下に行こうとしているけど何だ行き止まりか・・・でも、地下には降りたよな・・・・ ・」

ルフィの目の前には小階段を下りて大きな扉が

看守「囚人番号８２００だ」「能力者らしい、海楼石を忘れるな」「なに逃げられやしない」

ルフィの所に近づく大勢の声。ルフィ、天井に逃げて様子を見ながら扉が開いた瞬間自分も入りま した

ルフィ「よし、入れた！」
看守「分かれて挟み撃ちだ」「急げ！！」

「インペルダウン地下１階Lv１紅蓮フロア」

ルフィ「（うわっ広ェな・・・・・悲鳴・・・・？）まあいいや、とにかく進もう！」
囚人「オイオイオイ、にーちゃんにーちゃん！！ちょっとちょっとお前、なんで外に出てるんだ？ ？」
ルフィ「出てるって・・・おれ、外から来たんだもん、じゃあな」
囚人「待て待て！！ウソつけよコノヤロ～」
囚人「お前何者だ、看守でも獄卒でもねェな」「何で檻の外にいるんだよ！！」
ルフィ「そうだ！エースどこだか知らねェか？」

囚人「・・・・エース！？エースっておめェ・・・・あの火拳のエースかよ・・・！！」
ルフィ「そうだ、エースを助けたいんだ！！」
囚人「ぶへへへ、無茶いうなよ！！確かに最近入獄したとは聞いていたけど幽閉されてるとすりゃLv５だ！！ とても近づけねェよ、ムリムリムリ！！
　　　あそこは億越えの賞金首がうようよ捕まってるフロアだぜ！！？
　　　それよかにーちゃん、看守室行ってちょっと鍵盗んで来てくんねェかな」
囚人「そうだ！！頼むよ兄ちゃん！！」
囚人「この広い世界でおれ達がこうして出会ったのも何かのご縁って奴じゃねェのかい！？なァ！ ！」
ルフィ「レベルファイブって？」

「ぎゃああああああ～～～～！！！！」

ルフィ「！　なんだありゃ！！？誰か追われてる！！」
囚人「ブルゴリだ！！！」
ルフィ「ブルゴリ？」
囚人「にーちゃん逃げろ、殺されるぞ！！」
ブルゴリ「ウホホ！！」

ブルゴリが斧で追っていた人間を真っ二つにします

「ぎゃあああああああ～～～～！！切られたァ！！！走りづらっ！！」
ルフィ「うわー！！！なんだこいつら！！！」

切られた男の身体が元に戻ります

バギー「シャキ―――ン！！ぎゃはははは、おれ様が切れるかバカ共めェ！！！
　　　　どわ―――っ！！麦わらァ～～～～！？？なぜ貴様がここにィ～～～～！！？」
ルフィ「なんだ・・・バギーか」
バギー「よ――し！！フザけんなこのスットンキョーめ！！！相変わらず生意気なヤローだ！！てめェも捕まっ てたとはちっとも知らねかったぜ」
ルフィ「おれは自分で入って来たんだ、捕まったんじゃねェ！！」
バギー「自分から監獄へ入るバカがあるかァ！！！はっ！！てめェまさか・・・！！
　　　　おれの投獄を聞きつけて・・・おれを・・・・助けに・・・・来るかバカヤロ！！！キショウ悪いわ！ ！！」
ルフィ「何勝手に喋ってんだよお前！！！おれは騒ぎを起こさねェってハンコックと約束したのに巻き込みやが って！！！」
バギー「好きで騒いでんじゃねェやな！！！おれだってたった今「バギーのこっそり脱獄大作戦」が台無しにな っちまったトコなんだ！！！」
ルフィ「知るか」
バギー「あァ！！？」

ルフィ「わっ！！前からも来たぞ！！」
バギー「チキショ～～～～～～～～～！！！」
ルフィ「これ、逃げなきゃダメなのか！？」
バギー「何言い出すんじゃアホめ！！！捕まったら地獄の拷問だぜ！！？てめェ、知らねェんだろ！！コイツら 血も涙もねェんだぜ！！」
ルフィ「捕まんなきゃいいんだろ、おれ急いでんだ。よく考えたらもう騒ぎは起きちまってるしな 」

バギー「・・・！！お前や赤髪の・・・・そういうトコが嫌いなんだよ、オレァ・・・！！悪いイミでいつでも 前向きなトコがよ・・・！！はぁ～～・・・・
　　　　あァあァわかった、やったらァ・・・やりゃいいんだろ？ド派手大作戦に変更じゃァ～～ ～～！！！」
ルフィ「のった！！！」

おわり


----------



## Umnicus (Dec 17, 2008)

Translated script(by Himajin), provided by Aohige AP, at Arlong Park (this is not the full script yet):



> Chapter 528: Adventure at the Great Prison
> Color Cover
> 
> Clam Belt - The Great Prison of Impel Down
> ...


----------



## Marsala (Dec 17, 2008)

Rest of script (by Himajin), provided by Aohige AP, at Arlong Park:



> guard: The video came back, there's no issues
> Hannyabal: Yeah, over here too!
> Hancock: Humph....!! I'm not a prisoner here, how rude. Who do you think I am?
> Hannyabal: I'm sorry for that, it's just a rule here you know...?
> ...


----------



## El Torero (Dec 19, 2008)

526 MQ Raw

Mangahelpers Online Raw


----------

